# Sneezing? I think...



## omgtaylorg (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi, I just got my B&W a few days ago, they said hes a few months old, id say about 15-18 inches or so, and today i was sitting at my computer and heard him make a noise probably 2 times, sounded like sneezing im guessing, is this normal? I read a bit about respitory infections but he seems healthy and has proper heating and there is no mucus or bubbling from the nose. Thanks


----------



## mr.king (Dec 7, 2008)

its the funny tegu noise mine makes it all the time


----------



## omgtaylorg (Dec 7, 2008)

thats good to hear, i hope thats what it is because he did it two or three times today and i mean he looks perfectly healthy, i picked him up and gave him a nice warm bath in the sink to help the last bit of shed on his feet and handled him for a good 20 minutes and he seemed fine, stopped making the noise and doesnt show other signs of respitory infection except somtimes i can hear him breathing but i think its fine. thanks


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 8, 2008)

It's probably fine. Tegus tend to sneeze a lot.


----------



## Gx3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Usually my tegu is quite but every now and then he'll make some weird noises (for some reason especially when he eats eggs! they're his favorite haha)


----------



## Wooly (Dec 9, 2008)

Haha yeah my tegu loves eggs too, the sneezing is just them clearing their nostrils of particles (dust, bedding, etc.). I got all freaked out when I had just brought my blue tongue home and he started doing it, so I knew what my tegu was doing after I found out about the blue tongues.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 9, 2008)

Wooly said:


> Haha yeah my tegu loves eggs too, the sneezing is just them clearing their nostrils of particles (dust, bedding, etc.). I got all freaked out when I had just brought my blue tongue home and he started doing it, so I knew what my tegu was doing after I found out about the blue tongues.



This is true, they are just cleaning thier nose. I also have never seen a RI in tegus.


----------



## jor71 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, sometimes mine will eat liver or ground turkey and I see some of it on his nose. He will sneeze a few times and he is fine.


I also think mine burped the other day. Do they burp or was it something else?


----------



## mr.king (Dec 9, 2008)

I love how tegus are so efficient at being tegus, as funny as that sounds. I'm extremely mad today, on of my friends that has a teg got in some trouble at school and got kicked off campus. Hes tegu is in his dorm room which they locked him out of for the past week because of these events, so he hasn't seen his tegu in a week nor has it been feed or taken care of obviously. I asked him if he talked anyone to tell him that u have a pet u need to take care of in that room and need to get it out. He responded with a puzzled look and a dismissive grunt. I was so let down I hate it when people are so careless with reptiles like that.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Dec 9, 2008)

yea deff. i mean i had lepard geckos and little stuff years ago and my friend has a 4ft tegu and convinced me to get one, ive had him for almost a week now and im simply inlove with him lol, i rush home from school just to feed him and hold him, cant wait for him to be beast...and also whats the best way to hold humidity in the cage? ive got him on cyprass mulch and i spray it down once or twice a day with the uv/heat bulb right on the cage screen and i dont have a humidity reader but idk if it holds the humidity or not the mulch gets dry again after 30 min or so...any suggestions? he has plenty of heat though for sure


----------



## mr.king (Dec 10, 2008)

I use a mix of coconut dirt and cypress which works out so well holds in a lot of moisture my tegu loves to burrow in it and also easy to clean.


----------

